# Its been a while... Seiko Presage content



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, its been a few years since my last post... I must apologise... but my love of all things Seiko is still strong.

I've been round the houses with watches this past few years - from £35 eBay whims to £2k+ purchases. The funny thing is, I still get the very same kick from a Seiko as I do with any other.

So, to that end, here are some pictures of a recent arrival - a Limited Edition Seiko Presage. I got this from Jura Watches - so, its UK sourced, yet has the "Made in Japan" designation. I guess this is more of Seiko expanding their ranges officially to our shores.










Price wise, this is on similar territory to the much loved SARB033/035 series. However, it is a very different watch indeed; a 14mm deep case with 42mm diameter. Inside, is the 4R57A caliber. Not quite as big a reserve as the 6R15, but a lovely, contrasting gold rotor:










If I were to cast criticism (on the build quality - as style is so subjective!) it would be against the bracelet. End links fit tightly. Links are the usual pin and collar affair. The clasp is where they've penny pinched, with a folded steel clasp (same as on the cheaper divers).










Overall, I've VERY happy with this one. The blue dial is very dark in normal light, but bursts into life in sunlight. I've NEVER had a bi-metal watch before, yet the rose gold highlights are fun on this one. Another example of Seiko and their unbeatable bang for buck!










On order is a custom strap - made from a Hirsch curved end strap but recovered. The photo below is a sample from the strap maker, but I'm getting black snake skin. Hopefully it will look as good as the sample picture!










I'll finish with a gratuitous group shot, showing off that beautiful blue dial. Any questions.. ask away!!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

beautiful. I like that a lot, I bet the blue dial really pops in real life, lie the big power reserve metre/ scale and the sub dial, good buy, via ik as well!

I agree better on a strap ( unusual for me being a bracelet fan!) although I may have gone brown, croc to bring out/ highlight the gold hands, batons/ crown?

but very nice :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> beautiful. I like that a lot, I bet the blue dial really pops in real life,


 I made a short video of the dial showing just that...


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Cool watch. I'm tempted by the pre-order on the SARW027.










It's a really beautiful homage to their vintage models with a vey clean dial, and the power reserve and manual winding automatic movement for $1,100 is pretty good value imo. I read somewhere that it's made in the same workshops as the Grand Seiko.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> Well, its been a few years since my last post... I must apologise... but my love of all things Seiko is still strong.
> 
> I'll finish with a gratuitous group shot, showing off that beautiful blue dial. Any questions.. ask away!!


 Welcome back :thumbsup: and anything gratuitous is fine on TWF, if you know what i mean. :laugh:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Great value for money watches Seiko imo , and yours looks gorgeous , love the contrast between the movement and the rotor , and what a fantastic shade of blue on the dial , very ,very nice , enjoy . :thumbs_up:


----------

